# Looking for Zombie Ground Breaker Sound Effects



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a picaboo controller ready to go for the zombie ground breaker I'm building. I'm needing a good background or "ambient" track AND a great trigger sound ala Growling/Grunting/Snarling and _maybe_ some obligatory "brains" comments thrown in?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

trexmgd said:


> I have a picaboo controller ready to go for the zombie ground breaker I'm building. I'm needing a good background or "ambient" track AND a great trigger sound ala Growling/Grunting/Snarling and _maybe_ some obligatory "brains" comments thrown in?


http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_7&products_id=17

Poison Props Monsters & Zombies will fill ALL your needs!! Very high quality recordings for the sound effects

For ambient background I recommend Nox Arcana's Zombie Influx - http://www.noxarcana.com/zombie.html


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone got anything else? Just need some sound to finish off this prop!

(I like the sample of the Poison Props CD, but I can't find it available for download - can't wait for a CD to ship)


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a bunch of free sounds available to try... go here and download till you drop! all are catagorized in folders, click on the little "arrow" next to each file to hear them before download...

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/71_fugoL/sharing.html?rnd=17

pass: hauntforum

Here are a couple to start with..

http://www.4shared.com/audio/7o19wBA1/Zombie_Zombie_Angry_Zombie.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/FY2ZT7h7/zombie_moaning.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/TTjSC81g/zombie_grunt.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/YQ4Jo4td/NetherworldSpawn.html


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks, really appreciate it.


----------



## SoundBites (Oct 19, 2010)

Would you like this in MP3? and how soon will you need it?
I may need more details to explain what your looking for.

Let me know if I can help.

Check out this link

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/97158034-the-haunt-2010-mp3-haunted-house


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

meltdown211 said:


> I have a bunch of free sounds available to try... go here and download till you drop! all are catagorized in folders, click on the little "arrow" next to each file to hear them before download...
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/71_fugoL/sharing.html?rnd=17
> 
> pass: hauntforum


Love, love, love your sounds! Thank you!!!


----------

